# Solved: HOME NETWORK DEFENDER:Can't get rid of it. HELP



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

I installed a linksys router & used the CD that came in the box for the installation. Somehow it also installed HND, which sounds like a virus, fishing etc protection program, NOT a parental censorship device to protect our delicate children from PORNOGAPHY. Oh the horror. I have the same issues as CHORTEE1 did in his/her 2 Oct 09 post. I read all the replys to that post but was not able to apply the answers because my program is completely invisible. I cannot find it anywhere on my pc. There is nothing from linksys, trendmicro or even the name home network defender. It just pops up when it thinks I'm trying to be naughty & waves its finger at me. I installed revo uninstaller but you can't shoot something if you can't get it in your sights. HND offers a temporary override option when it pops up but wants an email & password. I was not asked to enter a password during installation so I'm clueless here. FYI: I do not have an administrator password for this pc; I use roboform for all sensitive files. My wife & I are the only users of this pc & I've given her permission to view pornography (just kidding).

Seriously though, I resent this obnoxious program rumbling through the bowels of my pc & want it OUT asap. Please help.

ron40


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

ron40,

Have you tried reinstalling the router software and not checking the box to enable HND? (See Step 11 in link below)

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=17455


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I reinstalled from the cd. It goes through the motions of installing "programs" but it doesn't tell me what those programs are, let alone give me a chance to decline them. Under control panel the only recently installed program is "linksys dual band wireless N USB network adapter (980Kb). This garbage (HND) is somewhere, but I don't know where. You can't kill what you can't see. It is suposed to "uninstall" after 30 days (29 Nov) but I'll believe it when I see it. Shouldn't it be in the registry? It has to be SOMEWHERE.

BTW: I like the slogan under your post. (Re: psychokinesis)


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

If you have an icon for either _Linksys EasyLink Advisor (LELA)_ or _Network Magic_ on your desktop, you can try the following:

Turning off the Home Network Defender services in LELA or Network Magic

If you don't or if it doesn't work you can go to the Linksys support page using the link below. There is a link there to their forums or you can do a live chat with a tech agent.

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support#

I hope it helps.



> BTW: I like the slogan under your post. (Re: psychokinesis)


Thanks.


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

I deleted the linksys program from control panel-programs & lo & behold, HND is gone. Good riddance. I would never have such a program for my children; it even blocked me when I wanted to look up "the history neo conservatism" because it described some violence.

Thanks for your help. I'll mark it as solved.

ron


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're welcome. Glad you got it worked out.


----------

